# Carolina BBQ



## welldressedfellow

East or West?And where is your favorite place to get it?Personally,I like Bridges BBQ Lodge in Shelby (Western).


----------



## radix023

Do you mean vinegar based vs tomato? I'm more of a tomato-based BBQ person myself. I had understood carolina bbq to be three branches though: vinegar, tomato and mustard. It looks like you're from there (Carolina) whilst I'm in Georgia....

as far as restaurants, my best so far in ATL is Daddy D's on Memorial, but I have yet to make a pilgrimage to Harold's.

I did have some good vinegar bbq in NC when I flew through Kitty Hawk with a friend (in 2002; it was just N of the little airport with the blimp hanger rusting into oblivion).


----------



## Terpoxon

Maurice's in Columbia does a good mustard based BBQ, though a lot of people object to Maurice's politics. (As a relocated Northerner, I didn't know much about the place until I did a little research later). There is a place in Pawleys Island called Hog Heaven, that does the best BBQ I've had. It's Eastern style, but more smokey than vinegary. They offer all 3 sauces, but I like it plain. They also leave it fairly "stringy" (though that may not be the best way to describe it.) They don't chop it up very much, which I like. Based on the other places I've eaten- in Columbia, Myrtle Beach, Charleston, and Spartanburg- Hog Heaven seems like a very different approach, maybe thats why I like it so much.


----------



## welldressedfellow

radix023 said:


> Do you mean vinegar based vs tomato? I'm more of a tomato-based BBQ person myself. I had understood carolina bbq to be three branches though: vinegar, tomato and mustard. It looks like you're from there (Carolina) whilst I'm in Georgia....
> 
> as far as restaurants, my best so far in ATL is Daddy D's on Memorial, but I have yet to make a pilgrimage to Harold's.
> 
> I did have some good vinegar bbq in NC when I flew through Kitty Hawk with a friend (in 2002; it was just N of the little airport with the blimp hanger rusting into oblivion).


Well,where I live,mustard based is unpopular,and I alway's forget to metion it.


----------



## welldressedfellow

Terpoxon said:


> Maurice's in Columbia does a good mustard based BBQ, though a lot of people object to Maurice's politics. (As a relocated Northerner, I didn't know much about the place until I did a little research later). There is a place in Pawleys Island called Hog Heaven, that does the best BBQ I've had. It's Eastern style, but more smokey than vinegary. They offer all 3 sauces, but I like it plain. They also leave it fairly "stringy" (though that may not be the best way to describe it.) They don't chop it up very much, which I like. Based on the other places I've eaten- in Columbia, Myrtle Beach, Charleston, and Spartanburg- Hog Heaven seems like a very different approach, maybe thats why I like it so much.


By Spartanburg I assume you mean The Beacon?


----------



## Terpoxon

welldressedfellow said:


> By Spartanburg I assume you mean The Beacon?


Yep. They do a good sweet tea there as well.


----------



## fishertw

*Both East and West*

At my wedding in May, we had 20lbs of Eastern NC "Q" brought from Bees near Greenville and I went to Lexington #1 to get four shoulders from them. Both were excellent! We did NOT allow a local caterer to provide the "Q" because we knew our guests fully understood what NC Barbeque really is-- and would have been insulted had we not had the real thing. A good time was had by all.

Tom


----------



## nolan50410

Here outside Memphis, you mostly see the honey/molasses based sauces that we are known for. There are some exceptions though. Central BBQ in Midtown offers a choice of mild(sweet), hot, mustard, or vinegar so you can try all different styles. The Rib Cage in Oxford uses a light, but slightly sweet, vinegar based sauce that the owner describes as "carolina inspired." The trick to great BBQ has nothing to do with sauce, but with the level of smoke flavor and the quality of the wood being used.


----------



## DukeGrad

*BBQ*

I enjoy Eastern, and actually do my own smoked pork.
Best place I ever had, was this shack of a BBQ just outside Ft Bragg, NC.
An out of the way place, no one knows about.

The best, are these side road secrets!!

Nice day


----------



## JerseyJohn

I love vinegar based Carolina style BBQ. I wish it were more popular outside of NC. It's pretty much impossible to find in NJ. We order the sauce occasionally from Bubba's in Frisco on the Outer Banks.


----------



## DukeGrad

*Memphis/Bubbas*

Gentlemen

We are talking Carolina BBQ. Bubbas you do not want.
I have my own recipe , that is a vinegar base.I get a lot of requests from people to cook.
I truly think smoking the pork is what makes it so tender.
I dont mind giving it a few hours. Gives me a chance to drink a case of beer, and some Glenlivet as well.
That, is what Carolina BBQ is about

Nice day


----------



## Chip-HP

fishertw said:


> At my wedding in May, we had 20lbs of Eastern NC "Q" brought from Bees near Greenville and I went to Lexington #1 to get four shoulders from them. ...


Never been to a wedding that served BBQ ... but it sounds like my kind of wedding ... as long as I'm not the groom  ...


----------



## DukeGrad

*Wedding*

Gentlemen

My friends, this is fine dining for any wedding. And it is very cheap as well.

Nice day


----------



## eyedoc2180

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> My friends, this is fine dining for any wedding. And it is very cheap as well.
> 
> Nice day


Though I think we've had this discussion already, it is well worth repeating! I attended a wedding in Winston-Salem last October and was introduced to the western-NC style. The buffet-style rehearsal dinner was open to all wedding guests, which was much appreciated since almost everyone travelled a great distance. The pulled pork was the finest I had ever encountered, including that of South Philadelphia. Bill


----------



## Lawman

Allen & Sons in Chapel Hill is terrific. Bridges in Shelby is very tough to beat, as the OP indicates.


----------



## DukeGrad

*Allen and sons!!*

My friend

Great BBQ, I am a fan of that place in Durham. That every one frequents there. And am blanking.
Chapel Hill is my old stomping ground. First time there was in 1973 era. I feel in love. There was a mens shop, right next to Spankeys, called Nowells. Now I think it is Alexander Julian.
I think, had a lot of nice clothes.
I miss that place my friend.
That whole area.

Nice day


----------



## JerseyJohn

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> We are talking Carolina BBQ. Bubbas you do not want.
> 
> Nice day


Any suggestions for Carolina BBQ sauce by mail?


----------



## tantive4

Terpoxon said:


> Maurice's in Columbia does a good mustard based BBQ, though a lot of people object to Maurice's politics.


I was just there last month as I was passing through Columbia on my way back from a wedding in Charleston.

I lived in Columbia as a child and grew up on BBQ from Piggy Park. I hadn't been there in quite some time and didn't know that Maurice had changed the name of "Piggy Park" to "Maurice's".

Growing up on mustard based BBQ, that's what I prefer, and I actually made some on Saturday for the FSU/Miami game.


----------



## CrackedCrab

I love the whole vinegar based school of Carolina etc.. but unfortunately don't get enough of it where I am..


----------



## jamgood

Futha nawthunas, sum jurnt in Noo Yawk sidee usta himport frum Fuzzy's, ar-espressed in DIXIE cups. Dunno how gud it travuld. www.choppedonion.com/id25.html

Got 'bamaque, sorta, in Nawth Kalina, tu > www.roadfood.com/Forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17348

Google Book Search: Real Barbeque (phree reedin')


----------



## DukeGrad

*Jersey John*

My friend

I will get you some recipes for sauces.
I will PM, or get you sight

Nice day


----------



## DukeGrad

*sauces*

Gentlemen

When you google Carolina Pork BBQ. You get a few choices. The Lexington Collection, is a little history. And several recipes for both west and east BBQ.
Have used this quite a bit when I smoke/cook pork.
Lot of request for this when I do.

Nice day


----------



## Tatnall

An issue near and dear to my heart. There are two acceptable forms of BBQ: Eastern NC (vinegar) and Lexington (tomato). Mustard is SC, but is edible if done properly.

BBQ at a wedding is an excellent idea--if nothing else, it shows you chose your spouse well. I was able to get away with having a 'pig picking' for the rehearsal dinner, but was shot down on the wedding idea.

Duke Grad: I believe the place you remember in Durham is Bullock's off of Hillsborough. Good BBQ, but brunswick stew to die for. 

Also, the place that was next to Spanky's for years was the Hub Ltd. That is now a Starbuck's. Julian's is down the street and across. It was run by Maurice Julian, the father of Alex, the designer. It was excellent for many years as Maurice was the epitome of traditional. Once Alex became famous it went down hill, IMO, when it started to switch to more of his styles.


----------



## DukeGrad

*Durham,NC*

Tatnall

You are right. The Hub. A nice haberdasher then. Was a favorite of mine then.
And Bullocks!
Great BBQ

My favorite was a off the wall place just outside Ft Bragg, NC. A small shack as well.
God, this family did a business.
Great BBQ out and about in NC.

Nice day


----------



## Tatnall

DukeGrad said:


> My favorite was a off the wall place just outside Ft Bragg, NC.


My favorite is Wilber's in Goldsboro, but you are right that there are many choices. The key is to look for the smoke or at least a wood pile. Find that coming out of an old hole in the wall and you are probably in for a treat.


----------



## mrkleen

Dont have a lot of experience with it, but used to spend a lot of time in Lake City and Florence, South Carolina - and found School House BBQ in Scranton, SC the best I have ever had.

Nice people, lots of choices and all you can eat. Cant go wrong there.


----------



## Reddington

There's a place in Wilson, 'Parker's' I believe it is called, that my wife and I often like to visit. 'Flip's' in Wilmington is also very good.


----------



## Tatnall

Reddington said:


> There's a place in Wilson, 'Parker's' I believed it is called, that my wife and I often like to visit. 'Flip's' in Wilmington is also very good.


Both are institutions. The added bonus with Flips is that it is one of the best places to get good fishing reports.


----------



## Financier

I grew up in Greenville, and love Eastern NC barbeque. 

My favorites are probably Bees in Greenville and Bullocks in Durham. Wilburs in Goldsboro is legendary, but I've never been there.

For those that know good barbeque, Ed Mitchell of the former Mitchell's barbeque in Wilson is back in business. He lost his restaurant to foreclosure a few years ago. Terrible businessman, great barbeque. 

Ed's got a place called "The Pit" in downtown Raleigh. Highbrow as bbq goes, but the same great food. It's a partnership with Greg Hatem, who's big real estate guy and restaurateur in the area.


----------



## DukeGrad

*Greenville*

Hi there,

Been to Greenville quite bit in my life. And have been to Bees! First time was the mid 1970 time frame.
Friend was running cross country for Seton Hall. So got to see some of ECU.
And have a lot of dear friends at ECU Medical as well.
I always enjoyed Greenville my friend.
Also have hit Mitchells in Wilson. A stop of mine on my way North from Ft Bragg.
I have had the St Louis BBQ and the Texas crap.
Again, we all know here.
BBQ is a North Carolina food and nothing else!
Nice day


----------



## fat paul

This reminds me that i need to smoke some butts agen soon. I recently began to make a viniger based sauce. In my opinion for pulled pork it is the only sauce to use.
cheers, fat paul


----------



## Corcovado

Lawman said:


> Allen & Sons in Chapel Hill is terrific.


Amen! Whenever I am back in that neck of the woods I make the pilgrimage towards Pittsboro to Allen & Sons. Here in Kentucky no one has heard of serving hushpuppies with BBQ. I think I miss them as much as the bbq itself.


----------



## Beau

*Allen & Sons Rules in NC*

I am fortunate enough to have NC in my sales territory, and I eat BBQ every chance I get when I travel across the state. Allen & Sons in Pittsboro rules. Their slaw is sweet and creamy, and the rough chopped cue perfectly cooked over hickory or oak and it is perfectly sauced. They cook only pork shoulders at the restaurant.

If you are in Durham (Duke), do not be lured into the "Cue Shack". Their meat lacks real smoke. The same can be said for Chapel Hill's Barbecue Joint; however their sides are killer. The Joint's duck confit salad is wonderful and their homemade pickle slices are truly gourmet.

My #2 favorite in the state is Lexington BBQ on business 85. They are commonly referrred to as old #1 and/or "Monks". They cook only shoulders, and offer course chopped, finely chopped, or sliced. You can ask for brown, and receive a plate where the meat is from the outer portion, offering more smoke flavor and more to chew. They offer skins, too. These are the rendered pieces of fat, trimmed into neat rectangles and deep fried. Decadent.

Bee's BBQ in Greenville is whole hog cooked over charcoal in an open pit. I find the meat to be sort of sickly sweet, since it is a chopped mix from different parts of the hog. I had to make a pilgrimage to the restaurant on three separate occasions before I got to eat there. Twice I arrived around 1:30 PM and they had a handwritten sign made from cardboard on the door -- "Sorry, out of food". When I finally ate there I stopped in at 10:30 AM. There was another handwritten sign on their
posted menu and prices, apologizing for the recent increase in prices and additionally stating they hoped to reduce prices when the economy improved. They charged me $5.35 for a plate of BBQ with slaw and some truly awful fried cornbread sticks. The price was cheap for so much food.

The biggest wholesale fraud in eastern Carolina BBQ is Pete Jones Skylight Inn. The restaurant is in Ayden, NC, about 13 miles south of Greenville, NC. Pete Jones is deceased but his restaurant lives on, and is not producing a product worthy of his reputation. This place serves whole hog BBQ, too, and it is "whole hog". Veins and hide abound in almost every forkful. The kindest description of the "cue" is earthy.

In Charlotte I recommend Old Hickory House on N. Tryon. The building and decor is outdated, but they offer wood smoked pork shoulder, beef, pork ribs, or chicken. It's all good. My favorite decoration is a large hornet's nest (******* pinata)

Bridges in Shelby is fine, but it doesn't blow me away. It is much like the BBQ you'll find in many other more western NC styled BBQ restaurants.

SC BBQ such as Maurices is overwhelmed by the mustard sauce, and the meat has more of a steamed flavor. Allen Richman described it as "tasting like a ballpark hotdog, and not in a good way". The restaurants have some very interesting home produced literature. Read too much and you'll want to join the Sons of the Confederacy.

Their is one other fantastic place you must put on your list. If you ever head down I-95 thru South Carolina, get off at Hwy 6 at Santee and go to Lone Star BBQ and Mercantile. The owner is a Culinary Institute of America graduate and his barbecue highlights the art of wood smoke, low heat and long cooking time. The meat is heavenly. It is served unsauced, since he makes three sauces (vinegar, tomatoe, and mustard) for you to choose. Their sides are traditionally southern and wonderfully prepared -- Limas, Cornbread, Slaw. Their banana pudding will make you cry tears of joy. It is fantastic. I would rate it equal to Allen & Sons. The caveat is this place is out of the way, unless you happen to be traveling on I-95, and they are open only Thur - Sun. Still, it is good stuff.

I am glad to know that so many others here like Carolina BBQ.


----------



## Reddington

This thread is making me hungry and longing for my beloved North Carolina BBQ (with hushpuppies, slaw and sweet tea of course), which I can only enjoy on trips back home. 

Cheers.


----------



## ksinc

South Carolina Gold! vinegar & mustard based smoked over hickory.


----------



## jamgood

re: Beau

www.lonestarbbq.net

( www.bbqjew.com )


----------



## DukeGrad

*Beau*

My God,

You should write a book. I like the Lexington BBQ, and agree about both UNC, and Durham. The BBQ is not like it is at other places.
In SC, like NC there are a lot of off the wall places. A lot of good ons.

Th Lexington was a feature on one of the food channels.

Nice day


----------



## Threadman1891

JerseyJohn said:


> Any suggestions for Carolina BBQ sauce by mail?


Sticky fingers is excellent.


----------



## colonel428

My favorite is Maurice's down in Columbia as well. I've eaten at Wilbur's, Bullocks and Parkers many times, but I prefer that Mustard based sauce. Plus, Maurice has that hash & rice that's probably a heart attack waiting to happen but damn, it sure is good. Maurice has a couple of brothers in the BBQ business as well that have places down in Charleston, SC. Can't remember the names of their places but I could drive there no problem . One place has the best peanut butter pie I've ever put a fork into and the other (in Mount Pleasant just across the Cooper River bridge) has these big, deep fried onion rings that are great. As far as chains, I like Sticky Fingers for the ribs (dry is my preference) and my favorite is Red, Hot and Blue (one in Durham and Raleigh). Oh, There's Don Murrays in Raleigh as well that's pretty good. Here in Charlotte there's a place called the Q shack off Providence Rd & 485 that has excellent smoked beef BBQ. There's also a little place down in Indian Trail that was an old gas station. Ate there again the other day it was really good. Can you tell I like BBQ....


----------



## Porcophile

I stumbled across this thread, which I didn't expect to find on this site. Anyone still following it might be interested in a book by John Shelton Reed and Dale Volberg Reed called HOLY SMOKE: THE BIG BOOK OF NORTH CAROLINA BARBECUE, where they will read that when Alexander Julian (yes, that Alexander Julian) designed the uniforms for the Charlotte Hornets he took his pay in monthly shipments of barbecue.
But, friends, our barbecue traditions are even more endangered than our sartorial ones. Jim Early of the NC Barbecue Association estimates that fewer than 30 places in his state still cook with wood. Even some of the oldest and best known places in the state have switched to gas. In response to this and some other disturbing trends, a couple of Tar Heels have started The Campaign for Real Barbecue, which you can read about at TrueCue.org.
Now back to clothes.


----------



## herfitup

Tatnall said:


> My favorite is Wilber's in Goldsboro, but you are right that there are many choices. The key is to look for the smoke or at least a wood pile. Find that coming out of an old hole in the wall and you are probably in for a treat.


My favorite was Altons in Goldsboro. I'm lucky now that I am back up North there is a local place that make a passible NC vinegar based sauce and some decent pulled pork. But I miss the whole hog BBQ.


----------



## fishertw

Porcophile said:


> I stumbled across this thread, which I didn't expect to find on this site. Anyone still following it might be interested in a book by John Shelton Reed and Dale Volberg Reed called HOLY SMOKE: THE BIG BOOK OF NORTH CAROLINA BARBECUE, where they will read that when Alexander Julian (yes, that Alexander Julian) designed the uniforms for the Charlotte Hornets he took his pay in monthly shipments of barbecue.
> But, friends, our barbecue traditions are even more endangered than our sartorial ones. Jim Early of the NC Barbecue Association estimates that fewer than 30 places in his state still cook with wood. Even some of the oldest and best known places in the state have switched to gas. In response to this and some other disturbing trends, a couple of Tar Heels have started The Campaign for Real Barbecue, which you can read about at TrueCue.org.
> Now back to clothes.


Not only are they turning to GAS, but are installing INDOOR PLUMBING, which to me is a travesty for a barbecue joint!


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

Allen & Sons is fantastic, and the fact that Blackwood Station Outfitters (the best place in NC to find Barbour and Filson gear) is right next door makes it even better.

However, for my money, the best BBQ in NC is Pick'n Pig in Carthage. It's definitely out of the way, but it's worth the trip. If you have a plane, it's a little easier, as it's located on a small airstrip there.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Someone mentioned Bullock's (Durham, NC) a while back. That brings back some memories. When wifey and I were married in '98, they catered our wedding rehearsal dinner. Pulled pork, fried catfish, ribs, vinegar-based coleslaw, and whole bunch of hushpuppies. We skipped the sweet tea, and served a Spanish rioja instead to our guests. No one seemed to mind. Definitely got the marriage off to a great start...


----------



## fishertw

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Someone mentioned Bullock's (Durham, NC) a while back. That brings back some memories. When wifey and I were married in '98, they catered our wedding rehearsal dinner. Pulled pork, fried catfish, ribs, vinegar-based coleslaw, and whole bunch of hushpuppies. We skipped the sweet tea, and served a Spanish rioja instead to our guests. No one seemed to mind. Definitely got the marriage off to a great start...


At mine in May of 2006 we had about 100 family and friends to the house after the wedding for dinner. The caterer offered to do the barbecue. I respectfully declined and had old friends from Greenville bring 15 pounds of Bees and my (then future) brother in law and I drove the day before to Lexington #1 and got another 15 pounds from them. You see- my family KNOWS good NC barbecue and would have all thought poorly of us if my new bride and I had allowed that caterer to bring the que!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

fishertw said:


> At mine in May of 2006 we had about 100 family and friends to the house after the wedding for dinner. The caterer offered to do the barbecue. I respectfully declined and had old friends from Greenville bring 15 pounds of Bees and my (then future) brother in law and I drove the day before to Lexington #1 and got another 15 pounds from them. You see- my family KNOWS good NC barbecue and would have all thought poorly of us if my new bride and I had allowed that caterer to bring the que!


Two families + Good friends + Good food = Quality bonding time


----------



## hilasmos

mrkleen said:


> Dont have a lot of experience with it, but used to spend a lot of time in Lake City and Florence, South Carolina - and found School House BBQ in Scranton, SC the best I have ever had.
> 
> Nice people, lots of choices and all you can eat. Cant go wrong there.


My thoughts exactly. I grew up in Florida and was introduced to vinegar based sauce by my wife's family who live in Florence. We always go to School House when in SC.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

I'm a Raleigh boy. Clyde Coopers BBQ is the best joint for Carolina style BBQ. Coopers is legendary.

Now if I'm looking for a chain restaurant, there's a chain called Red, Hot and Blue. They have Tennessee style BBQ. Smithfield BBQ is another chain place with decent Carolina BBQ.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Adventure Wolf said:


> I'm a Raleigh boy. Clyde Coopers BBQ is the best joint for Carolina style BBQ.


I'm sure it's good, but I bet the folks in Durham and Chapel Hill would beg to differ. As would the folks in Goldsboro, Hillsborough, Pittsboro...

It seems like every town in NC (large or small) has a really good BBQ joint. It would be hard to pick one as best.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I'm sure it's good, but I bet the folks in Durham and Chapel Hill would beg to differ. As would the folks in Goldsboro, Hillsborough, Pittsboro...
> 
> It seems like every town in NC (large or small) has a really good BBQ joint. It would be hard to pick one as best.


I agree with that statement. There are a lot of good bbq joints around NC. The Tar Heel traveler has mentioned a lot of them.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Adventure Wolf said:


> I agree with that statement. There are a lot of good bbq joints around NC. The Tar Heel traveler has mentioned a lot of them.


Man, I really miss the food in NC.


----------

